# IPL USA???



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Anybody knows who is going to telecast Indian Premier League cricket in USA?

E* or DTV?

Thanks


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

http://indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k8/apr/apr115.php

willow will give the TV rights to E* or DTV or both?

Thanks


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

It's $59.99 if you have DirecTV WorldDirect Satellite on your roof. Details later in the week! Here's the networks carry the game worldwide.

India: Max TV (SONY Movie Channel)
Pakistan: Geo Super
Middle East: Pehla/ART Prime Sport
Africa: SuperSport
Australia: Network Ten (FTA)
New Zealand: Sky Sport
U.K.: Setanta Sports
U.S.: DirecTV CricketTicket (Satellite)
North America, Central America, South America, Carribbean & Mexico: Willow TV (Broadband)


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

satexplorer said:


> It's $59.99 if you have DirecTV WorldDirect Satellite on your roof. Details later in the week! Here's the networks carry the game worldwide.
> 
> India: Max TV (SONY Movie Channel)
> Pakistan: Geo Super
> ...


satexplorer,

You are the man!!! Awesome news.

Any new south asian channels in the pipeline in E* or DTV? NDTV Imagine or 9X???

Thanks


----------

